# EI calculations help



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I just received my ferts and I'd like to know if my calculations are correct before I make my stock solution. I will be using a 750ml pump bottle which dispenses approx. 4.25ml each pump. This was measured by pumping once into a small vial which was then emptied with a 1ml pipette 4 times and a bit left over.

According to Chucks dosing calculator I should add the following:

KNO3: 54 tsp to the 750ml, each mL of which will add 1.19ppm of Nitrate x 4.25ml/pump = ~5ppm each day x 3 days= 15ppm

KH2SO4: 9 tsp to the 750ml, each mL will add .19ppm of Phosphate x 4.25ml/pump = ~.81ppm each day x 2 days = 1.62ppm

I will dose KNO3 on M,W,F and KH2SO4 & Micros on T,R, 30% WC on Saturdays and Sunday is time to kick back and watch the plants.

Please let me know if this would work and if I would be able to mix all of that into a single bottle. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

we need your tank size to determine if your math is correct on ppm. Is it a 60G tank?

you can mix KNO3 and K2SO4 in the same bottle. You just need to watch mixing Iron and phosphate together


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

opps..forgot to mention that. It's a 55 gal.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah I just edited my above post because it sounded like a 60G tank.

Hold on I'll do some math.

You are going for EI dosing correct?

EI calls for 1/2 tsp KNO3, 3x a week. Which is ~9 ppm of nitrate 3x per week=27ppm on a 55G(50G of water). Your talking about adding 15ppm total per week, which is way low, like 1/2. SO you could do like 2 pumps per dose or double the tsp for solution.

Are you trying to make a solution so that you just have to use 1 pump per dose of each?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

That's correct. I'm trying to make a solution that is 750ml with a pump that dispenses approx. 4.25ml each pump.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

You do want just 1 pump per dose correct?

Well heres what I get, I will write it out so you can follow and correct.

I stated above that EI calls for 1/2 tsp 3x per week on a 40-60G. 1/2 tsp= 9ppm per dose on 50G of water. 

You need 1/2 tsp per dose/pump, which is 4.25ml. So 750ml/4.25ml is 176.47 pumps per 750ml. So you need 176.47 x 1/2 tsp=88.23 tsp per 750ml or /3=29.41 table spoons per 750ml, which=494.1 grams of KNO3, ths is 1.09 lbs of KNO3 added to 750ml of water.

Then this will last you ~176 doses, or 1yr and 2-3 weeks.

Your prob better doing it so you have 2 pumps per day and using 1/2 the amount, then it will run out 2x as fast also


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Same for KH2SO4:
EI calls for 1/8 tsp per dose 3x per week.
176.47 pumps of 4.25ml, so 176.47x 1/8tsp=22.58 tsp per 750ml, or 7.35 table spoons/39.294grams per 750ml

or divide these by 2 also and mix with the KNO3 and then use 2 pumps per dose


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the help. Will all the dry ferts dissolve and stay dissolved in the solution? I'm afraid too much will saturate the water and result in precipitation of the ferts.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You probably need to try this yourself to find out if enough ferts will dissolve in the dose of water you want to use. You could put ten doses of water in a small container, add ten doses of each fert, shake it up and see if it all dissolves. My intuition tells me your 4.25 ml will not dissolve 1/8 tsp of KNO3, but I have been wrong lots of times.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> You probably need to try this yourself to find out if enough ferts will dissolve in the dose of water you want to use. You could put ten doses of water in a small container, add ten doses of each fert, shake it up and see if it all dissolves. My intuition tells me your 4.25 ml will not dissolve 1/8 tsp of KNO3, but I have been wrong lots of times.


Your hunch is confirmed on the KNO3, for 1/2tsp which I assume you meant.


----------



## grafalski (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.cherniaksoftware.com/home.../NutriCalc.exe

A very good calculator = no spam, no virus, no trojan.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

> Hold on I'll do some math.


I'm just adding the dry ferts to a cup of tank water, dissolving it and pouring it back into the tank. I use the quantities found in a sticky on this forum for my 70 gal. tank.



> 60 - 80 Gallon Aquariums
> +/- 3/4 tsp KN03 3x a week
> +/- ¼ tsp KH2P04 3x a week
> +/- ¼ tsp (20ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
> 50% weekly water change


So, why is there math involved? I have a 1/4 tsp spoon and I just measure three of the KNO3 and one of the other two. So, why is there math involved? Am I missing something? Well, I'm not counting having to count to "three", as math.


----------

